# Aptaujas >  Nauda

## Armando

Es personīgi nesen sāku nodarboties ar elektroniku un jau iesāktajam un vēl līdz galam nepabeiktajam projektam esmu iztērējis aptuveni 45 Ls ::

----------


## Vinchi

Ar elektronikas projektu šeit tika domāts ko nu kurš ir uztaisījis savām vajadzībām. Piemēram pastiprinātāji subwooferi un citas lietas.
Ja īsti nav skaidrs kas ir elektronikas projekts tad apskatieties šo tematu: Parādiet pasaulei savus salodētos brīnumus!

----------


## GuntisK

Es pats šo jautājumu sapratu tā ka -cik naudas ir ieguldīts *vienā* projektā. Lielākais ir bijis ap 60-70Ls. Jo lielāks projekts, jo vairāk naudas vajag.Tad atkal sāc domāt kur to (naudu) dabūt.Un sāc kalt plānus.Mēģini visus variantus.Bizness...  :: 
Un visa mērķis ir kārtējā pastiprinātāja,tumbas vai citas lietas pabeigšana......  ::

----------


## GTC

Atzīmēju summu 300 - 800 Ls.
Plānoti divi projektiņi, kuri daļēji realizējas. Šobrīd esmu sagādājis lielāko daļu komponentes - dārgas, un reti sastopamas mikroshēmas, kā arī citas detaļas. Uz doto momentu, rupji saskaitot, sanāk ap 200 Ls. Kad viss būs pabeigts, domāju, par abiem projektiem summa varētu vilkt uz 500 Ls.

----------


## GuntisK

Ne pa tēmu, bet tomēr. Jautājums GTC- kas tad top? Sintezators?

----------


## edgars

Mans līdz šim dārgākais projekts ir bijis tas pats u-7111. Kopā sanāca 25-30Ls, precīzi neatceros cik.

----------


## GuntisK

Jā-tas viss prasa naudu, labi ir tad ja ir kādi krājumi.  ::  Tad vismaz nevajag pirkt visas detaļas un citu.

----------


## GTC

> Ne pa tēmu, bet tomēr. Jautājums GTC- kas tad top? Sintezators?


 Jā, divi - MIDIbox SID; MIDIbox FM:
http://www.ucapps.de/midibox_sid.html
http://www.ucapps.de/midibox_fm.html
no Thorsten Klose projektiem:
http://www.ucapps.de/
Vislielākā naudas summa tika iztērēta meklējot SID mikrenes MOS8580 (MOS6581):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOS_Technology_SID
Vajadzīgas SID (nosaukums patapināts no Sound Interface Device) sintezatoram. Uz doto momentu ir izstrādāts projekts SID_v1 ar četrām šādām mikrenēm, bet topošais projekts SID_v2 būs jau ar astoņām SID mikrenēm.
Šīs mikrenes bija izstrādātas un patentētas, speciāli priekš datoriem Commodore 64, un tā modifikācijām:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_64
Tātad, lieta vēsturiska, un reti sastopama Latvijā! Meklēju šādus datorus jau no 2006 gada pavasara, bet bez rezultātiem pusgada laikā. Par cik biju ļoti ''aizdedzies'' ar šo projektu, ''saspringu'', un nolēmu sākt to (Commodore 64) iegādi no eBay. Pamazām, ik pāris mēnešu nobalsoju par kādu (man izdevīgu, ar korpusa deffektiem, utt.) Commodore 64. Tā es tiku pie četrām SID mikrenēm, ''izvarojot'' šos leģendāros datorus (... ko lai dara, vēlme sasniegt idejas mērķi, prasa upurus! ... vairāk adresēts tiem, kas šajā momentā ir gatavi mani ''noslānīt'' ar vārdiskiem ''mēsliem''!   ::   )
Vēlāk, pavisam negaidīti, par simbolisku (  ::  ) naudas summu, iegādājos vēl vienu Commodore 64, no kāda latvju studentiņa. Tas notika apmēram vienā un tajā pašā laikā, kad Thorsten Klose savā mājaslapā paziņoja par SID_v2 projekta tapšanu. ... un radās azartiska vēlēšanās uzbūvēt v2. Tātad, jau piecas SID mikrenes rokā, bet vēl ne maz naudiņas atdot par pārējām iztrukstošajām trijām! ... jā, finansiāli ''sāpīgi''! Tā arī pa neta mudžekļiem meklējoties, uzgāju uz kādu, tā laika tehniķi Lielbritānijā, kurš remontēja šos Commodore kādā servisā. Iegādājos no viņa krājumiem, pavisam jaunas (   ::   vecas, bet nelietotas), pārējās iztrūkstošās trīs SID mikrenes. Visā visumā, šis pirkums, un arī no latvju studentiņa, bija vissizdevīgākie!
Kopumā, lai iegādātu visas astoņas SID mikrenes, tika iztērētas daudz naudiņas, kā arī ~ viens gads!   ::  
Kamēr ieilga MIDIbox SID projekts, ''uzmetu aci'' uz MIDIbox FM projektiņu, jo tas ir mazliet vienkāršāks, un izmantojamās Yamaha mikrenes arī sastopamākas (... vēl pagaidām!). Diezgan īsā laikā (ja nemaldos, divās dienās), ''paķemmējot'' datoršrotes, atradu nepieciešamās (divas) skaņukartes ar vajadzīgām mikrenēm.
Šobrīd tā arī sanāk, ka paralēli top divi projekti vienlaicīgi, tādēļ naudas summiņu skaitu kopā par abiem.
... piekritīšu *GuntisK* ka mazliet ''aizgāja'' ne par tēmau, ja topā tiek traktēts tikai par *Naudu* (topa nosaukums), cik atdodam par saviem projektiem, ko realizējam. Gribu bilst, ka šāds tops, kur tiek nodefinētas tikai naudas summas, būtu ļoti ''sauss'', tādēļ neuzskatīsim savu projektu pamatojumus, un vrspusēju ''prezentāciju'' par offtopu!
Uzskatu ka tēma ir ļoti interesanta, kaut vai tāpēc, ka tā var rast patieso finansiālo situāciju kādam noteiktam projektam, ja kāds no foruma dalībniekiem vēlētos ''atkārtot'' kādu no šeit prezentētiem (naudas izteiksmē) projektiem.   ::  
Lūk, un tāda (pagaidām, par cik ''finišs'' vēl nav saskatāms) ir manu topošo projektu ''finansiālā prezentācija''.   ::   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Nē GTC-nav tomēr ne pa tēmu. Tu izstāstīji to "kā tev tā nauda aizgāja". Projektam vajadzēja tās SID mikrenes-tu viņas meklēji, maksāji, meklēji citus variantus (lai ietaupītu naudu   ::  ).Ja par naudu ir runa tad varētu apspriest *uz ko tad vairāk naudas aiziet*.

----------


## GTC

> Nē GTC-nav tomēr ne pa tēmu.


 To arī gribēju uzsvērt!   ::  




> Gribu bilst, ka šāds tops, kur tiek nodefinētas tikai naudas summas, būtu ļoti ''sauss'', tādēļ *neuzskatīsim savu projektu pamatojumus, un vrspusēju ''prezentāciju'' par offtopu*!
> Uzskatu ka tēma ir ļoti interesanta, kaut vai tāpēc, ka tā var rast patieso finansiālo situāciju kādam noteiktam projektam, ja kāds no foruma dalībniekiem vēlētos ''atkārtot'' kādu no šeit prezentētiem (naudas izteiksmē) projektiem.

----------


## GuntisK

Nu ja!   ::

----------


## Epis

man ir tā:  viens liels "neiespējamā misija" projekts kurš jau iet vairākus gadus tākā ir grūti sakaitīt cik tur īsti $ sanāk kopā, bet ja sadala pa tehnoloģiskajiem posmiem tad pēdējā fpga mikreņu iepažīsāna un eksperimentēšana izmaksāja virs >200Ls (varēja arī būt lētāk ja nebūtu to dev.kitu pircis (150$+ceļš)xPVN ), bet sanāca tā kad dev.kitu izmantoju vairāk nekā pats savu taisīto plati  ::  jo dev kits tomēr ir kvalitatīvāk uztaisīts, līdz ar to ir lielāka iespēja detektēt kļudas kad kautkas nestrādā,   un izmtnojot dev.kitu pārliecināties kad problema ir kodā nevis kādā švaki pielodētā vadā. tādēļ arī pirku viņu lai izmatotu kā stabilu koda testēšanas platformu.

GTC moš i vērts paskatītes loģikas virzienā (fpga) !! 
jo ja tev vaig 8 vienādas mikrenes tad liekās kad ir kādas perifēriju,jaudas  trūkums tām mikrenēm ja viņu tik daudz vaig, un iekš vienas fpga noteikti kad varētu visas 8 sabāzt iekšā, + tev būtu universāla platforma eksperimentiem un uzlabojumiem, kas zin moš nākotnē gribēsi kādu jaunu īpašību savai elektornikai un tad vaidzēs vēl pāris mikrenes pirkt, bet ar fpga tādu prblēmu nav (apmēram kā apdrošināšana automašīnai pret negadījumiem, tikai šeit izmantojot fpga tu apdrošini savu izstrādes procesu jo nevar jau zināt kādas idejas ienāks prātā un tad fpga ir sava veida garants tam kad varēsi (90%gadījumā) realizēt savu ideju, bez papildus mikrenēm. (vai paņemt lielāka tilpuma fpga)
es neko negribu ieteikt un apgalvot tas ir tīri mans skatījums(iespējams kad minējums) no malas.

par to apdrošināšanas piemēru es nesen lasīju vienā olnile žurnāla rakstu kur tika minēts šis piemērs par automašinu sakarā ar elektronikas produkta izstrādes processu un risku kad kautkā pietrūkst (kādas perifērijas vai citas funkcionalitātes) un tad viss jāpartaisa.
 tikai nevig pārspīlēt šo salīdzinājumu !!!

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Es personīgi nesen sāku nodarboties ar elektroniku un jau iesāktajam un vēl līdz galam nepabeiktajam projektam esmu iztērējis aptuveni 45 Ls


 Man kaadam pastuuzim aizgaaja virs 10 Ls, regenetiivajam raadzinjam, kaadi apm 5 Ls... pashlaik top VHF, UHF uztveereejs un shodiem izteereeju tam kaadus 3 - 4 Ls

----------


## LED

Mans dargakais projekts top shobriid! CNC! Pagaidaam izteereets:
Steper Motori         Ls10.00
Vitnstienis             Ls8.00
Aluminijs 10x100     Ls9.00
Aluminijs 30x30       Ls7.00
Virposhana             Ls5.00
Gultni                    Ls4.00                        
                           ______
	              Ls43.00

Ceru, ka viss projekts kopaa ieklausies Ls100

----------


## GuntisK

LED-salīdzinājumam:
Mans CNC      ::  --->
Elektronikas komponentes-9Ls
Soļu motori-nu jau 19Ls
Kabeļi, vadi- 3Ls
Plastmasas korpusi draiverim un barošanas blokam- 7Ls
Transformators 400w (pārtīts)- 20Ls

Un tā jau 58Ls , bez mehānikas!  ::   Bet to visu var arī lētāk.  ::

----------


## Epis

Kautkā baigi lēti jums tie CNC tur sanāk  ::  
bet ganjau vēlāk kad sāksiet pirkt instrumentus un to agregātu uzlabot, tad tā summa sāks augt   ::  
bet vienalga tas būs daudz daudz mazāk nekā gatavās cnc iekārtas > 15K ls   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Man tā summa norādīta tikai elektronikai. Dārgākais jau būs mehānika.

----------


## cafe

taisiju ģitārai pedāli izmaxāja ap 30 ls  :: 
instrukciju no neta novilku detaļās latgalītē un vēl rādio veicī rajonā  ::  vienīgais karkasu pats samočiju no kafijas buņdžas (rock)   ::

----------


## Vads

Taisu pastiprinātāju uz TDA7294
sīkāk var vērot šeit:
viewtopic.php?f=32&t=3867
praktiski tā kā sanāca sūtīt detaļas divas reizes no Argusa (bet protams tikai nepieciešamākās), tad otrajā reizē ņemu nedaudz bonusa detaļas (vēlvienu mikreņu komplektu + vatmetram mikrenes un potenciometrus audio procesoram), bet tā kopā savācās neduadz pāri 40 latiem (ar iekļautiem pasta izdevumiem 2x 3Ls).

----------

